# Embrace Insurance



## hollypoint (Feb 25, 2011)

So when the Avatar was 6 months old I thought about pet insurance. I checked the threads here on the subject and decided to get a catastrophic policy in case he needed a brain transplant or something. I selected Embrace cause they offerd one and it sounded like a good deal.

Two years later, I realized that between stitches for a cut pad and tests for a chronic condition I had met the conditions for the policy. I went back and gathered all the paperwork and sent a mountain of it in all at once, some of the claims where older than the 90 days Embrace allows but I sent them in anyway.

Long story short: they did exactly what the said they would do to the penny, and they did it quickly and cheerfully and even accepted the claim older than 90 days. I just got my renewal notice and, just as advertised, did not get cancelled or a rate increase.

Mark me as one satisfied customer.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had exactly the same experience with Embrace. Awesome customer Service!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Another VERY satisfied customer here


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I am going to check them out.


----------

